# How to know LAN Cable is working or not



## sainit (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!!

My query is : -

If two or more computers connected through LAN Cable. We could know that cable is OK or not by looking at "Local Area Network".

* In case there is only one computer and LAN Cable is connected to this computer, how i will know that data is flowing from this or not up to other end of cable. *

(It happened with me when i was doing a very long distance LAN Cabling. There were 2-3 joints in between and i was not able to get data on another computer.)


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 15, 2007)

are the lights blinking on the LAN port? and did u properly splice the cable, there's sumthin like cross and straight cabling, hope u got it right?


----------



## Saharika (Jun 17, 2007)

most simple thing is you have a kit to test it...
it cost around 300 rs and found any where...
you have 2 ends and it runs with a battery...
and signals are sent from one end and equivalent lights emits..and 7 wires  are checked....
get one


----------



## sainit (Jun 19, 2007)

hello sharika,

what is the name of this tool and from where i can get one for me.


thanks


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 19, 2007)

instead a green light should glow at both the end points if the lan cable is fine


----------



## sainit (Jun 20, 2007)

hello dear,

I want a tool which can be hold in hand and through which i can know that data is coming from another side in the cable.

Some times computer is not available on both end and anyone cannot come and go for very long distance every time to check whether green light is glowing or not.

so pls tell me the name of such a tool and where i can get it and what will the price for this.

thanks


----------



## Him007 (Jun 20, 2007)

sainit said:
			
		

> hello sharika,
> 
> what is the name of this tool and from where i can get one for me.
> 
> ...



hey it is LAN tester,,,,,, It also check whether it is cross OR straight cable..... really good i am also using


----------



## sainit (Jun 20, 2007)

hello Him007,

Can u please tell me where i can get this LAN Tester and for how much ?

I m living in gurgaon. So pls tell me any location in Gurgaon or Delhi.

Thanks


----------



## Him007 (Jun 21, 2007)

sainit said:
			
		

> hello Him007,
> 
> Can u please tell me where i can get this LAN Tester and for how much ?
> 
> ...




Hey, you can go to any near by computer market in gurgaon....Otherwise nehru place is the place where u can get all the brands of LAN TESTER wd good price, I also purchased the same last year from there 

www.npithub.com

enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 21, 2007)

*cgi.ebay.in/Network-Cable-Tester-L...ryZ11175QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shaunak (Jun 22, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> bt how much do these LAN TESTER cost ?



150/- in Mumbai if you buy it off lamington.

Its about 200/- in the western suburbs. Dont remember the exact address now. Some where in MIDC or andheri stn {w}. 


... PS: mostly andheri W ......ithink...


----------



## hrushij (Jun 27, 2007)

simple way.............
go to ur electrician and take his multimeter.... and check continuity for each wire...
its funny but true..........


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 27, 2007)

*www.electronics123.net/amazon/pictures/vtlan4.jpg
this is the thing u want...


----------



## ilugd (Jun 27, 2007)

I got the lan tester for Rs. 140 on Monday. Works good for me. And looks cool too. From Nehru Place.

*lh5.google.com/jebasingh.emmanuel/RoIFP3yXh0I/AAAAAAAAAQk/K0hZ6QEzEIw/s144/DSC01598.JPG


----------

